# Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 still Debug AA, so what now?



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2012)

i installed my new motherboard like less than an hour ago i finished but i still get the AA on the debug display so what to do now?







but i noticed on my old ECS P67H2-A Black Series i found out i couldn't OC my cpu i got an error code, but i don't do this here at my new Asus board it runs my Intel i5-2500K at 3.71ghz and i have only disabled Onboard Audio in the bios bcs i wanna use my Asus Xonar Essence STX, look at this screen:






and finally i have looked up in the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 manual for debug AA code:







so my question is if it's not my new and old motherboard can it be my processor or my psu? bcs i don't get any BSOD, freezing or anything and un-plugging usb, audio card and so on don't make the AA go away. 



i dunno what can be wrong and i don't got like unlimited money to find out of what it can be, but "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode" what controller is that?


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2012)

mine shows AA when in windows 

thats only for when your mb doesnt boot it shows you the code


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2012)

DOM said:


> mine shows AA when in windows
> 
> thats only for when your mb doesnt boot it shows you the code



so i should be safe? 

bcs normally on my old ECS P67H2-A i didn't have any debug code until i got AA on it for the first time


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2012)

Well you would be mines been like that since I got it

When I push the power button it goes though it checks I guess all different #'s then its on AA while running in the OS


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2012)

thx DOM that makes me more calm that it's fine ^^


----------



## DOM (Jan 13, 2012)

Np... It gives you a code when it doesn't boot to the bios screen that's when you need to be like  lol


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm at work, but my Z68 Deluxe says AA or 88, cant remember off the top of my head when everything's ok.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 14, 2012)

i figured it out on my own why i didn't down clock by using this guide: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2012)

I just installed mine also. Mine has the AA code too. Everything at stock. Dunno WTF is up because everything seems ok.


----------

